# Xorg exit with Segmentation fault



## Oleg P. (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi.
After upgrade X server
I couldn't get a login window after choose a server from chooser window.

I've launched X typed: `X -listen tcp -indirect my_server`
I've got a chooser window with list of my servers.
When I accepted a server from a list X server is exited with fatal error.

```
[  9656.069]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  9656.069] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  9656.069] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE i386
[  9656.070] Current Operating System: FreeBSD Acer 11.0-STABLE FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE #0 r310359: Wed Dec 21 14:25:48 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
[  9656.070] Build Date: 08 July 2017  11:42:51AM
[  9656.070]  
[  9656.070] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  9656.071]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  9656.071] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  9656.071] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul  9 10:29:35 2017
[  9656.072] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  9656.072] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  9656.072] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  9656.072] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  9656.072] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  9656.073] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  9656.073] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  9656.073] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  9656.073] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  9656.073] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

... Output has been truncated

[  9675.033] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
[  9675.041] (II) RADEON(0): Use GLAMOR acceleration.
[  9675.041] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
[  9675.041] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
[  9675.041] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video (glamor)
[  9675.042] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with GLAMOR Textured Video.
[  9675.042] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.
[  9675.042] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[  9675.042] (--) RandR disabled
[  9675.043] (EE)
[  9675.044] (EE) Backtrace:
[  9675.058] (EE) 0: /usr/local/bin/X (OsInit+0x3fb) [0x8204376]
[  9675.071] (EE) 1: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_sigmask+0x6a4) [0x285b9f64]
[  9675.084] (EE) 2: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_getspecific+0x110b) [0x285b9d0b]
[  9675.098] (EE) 3: ? (?+0x110b) [0xbfc0010f]
[  9675.111] (EE) 4: /usr/local/bin/X (ResizeVisualArray+0xc2) [0x806bd14]
[  9675.125] (EE) 5: /usr/local/bin/X (CompositeRegisterImplicitRedirectionException+0x283) [0x8111066]
[  9675.139] (EE) 6: /usr/local/bin/X (xf86I2CGetScreenBuses+0x3ff) [0x810f34e]
[  9675.153] (EE) 7: /usr/local/bin/X (InitExtensions+0x6c) [0x80f4d28]
[  9675.166] (EE) 8: /usr/local/bin/X (remove_fs_handlers+0x34f) [0x807e2be]
[  9675.180] (EE) 9: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x23c) [0x8066d88]
[  9675.193] (EE) 10: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x15a) [0x8066bc4]
[  9675.207] (EE) 11: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x18) [0x8066928]
[  9675.207] (EE)
[  9675.208] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x383231
[  9675.208] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  9675.208] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[  9675.208] (EE)
[  9675.208] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[  9675.208] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  9675.209] (EE)
[  9675.219] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------



## Oleg P. (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi!

After upgrade from `portupgrade`
Again I've got fatal error Xorg, when I accepted a server from a list.
Log file is

```
[   107.985]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[   107.986] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   107.986] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE i386
[   107.986] Current Operating System: FreeBSD Acer 11.0-STABLE FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE #0 r310359: Wed Dec 21 14:25:48 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
[   107.986] Build Date: 18 July 2017  03:28:08PM
[   107.987] 
[   107.987] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[   107.987]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   107.987] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   107.988] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 24 18:55:35 2017
[   108.106] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   108.107] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   108.107] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   108.107] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   108.107] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   108.108] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[   108.108] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   108.108] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   108.108] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   108.108] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   108.309] (==) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[   108.309] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   108.309] (II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   108.309] (II) Loader magic: 0x823c760
[   108.309] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   108.310]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   108.310]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[   108.310]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[   108.310]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[   108.315] (--) PCI:*(0:0:1:0) 1002:9804:1025:0543 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0500000/262144, I/O @ 0x00004000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   108.315] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   108.358] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   108.671] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   108.671]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   108.671]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[   108.671] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   108.672] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0
[   108.672] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[   108.672] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2
[   108.672] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[   108.673] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[   108.673] (II) LoadModule: "ati"
[   108.673] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
[   108.688] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   108.688]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.9.0
[   108.688]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   108.688]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   108.692] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

...
output has been truncated
...

[   136.503] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with GLAMOR Textured Video.
[   136.503] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.
[   136.503] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[   136.504] (--) RandR disabled
[   136.505] (EE)
[   136.505] (EE) Backtrace:
[   136.533] (EE) 0: /usr/local/bin/X (OsInit+0x3fb) [0x8204376]
[   136.565] (EE) 1: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_sigmask+0x6a4) [0x285b9f64]
[   136.577] (EE) 2: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_getspecific+0x110b) [0x285b9d0b]
[   136.589] (EE) 3: ? (?+0x110b) [0xbfc0010f]
[   136.601] (EE) 4: /usr/local/bin/X (ResizeVisualArray+0xc2) [0x806bd14]
[   136.613] (EE) 5: /usr/local/bin/X (CompositeRegisterImplicitRedirectionException+0x283) [0x8111066]
[   136.625] (EE) 6: /usr/local/bin/X (xf86I2CGetScreenBuses+0x3ff) [0x810f34e]
[   136.637] (EE) 7: /usr/local/bin/X (InitExtensions+0x6c) [0x80f4d28]
[   136.649] (EE) 8: /usr/local/bin/X (remove_fs_handlers+0x34f) [0x807e2be]
[   136.661] (EE) 9: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x23c) [0x8066d88]
[   136.673] (EE) 10: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x15a) [0x8066bc4]
[   136.685] (EE) 11: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x18) [0x8066928]
[   136.685] (EE)
[   136.686] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x383231
[   136.686] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   136.686] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[   136.686] (EE)
[   136.686] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   136.686] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   136.687] (EE)
[   136.696] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

But if I was using Solaris 10 with Dtlogin - all Ok. I've got a choser window and when
I accepted a server I got a login window.

What do you think about this?

Thanks

p.s. Sorry for my English. I study it.


----------



## Oleg P. (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello Everybody!

I've checked other variants: `X :0 -listen tcp -query my_server` and
`X :0 -listen tcp -broadcast`. They are working good.
I get login window and I'll may logging in.

Can anybody help me?
Thanks


----------

